# bountea compost tea brewer



## ninja farmer (Dec 31, 2009)

Has anyone tried the bountea compost tea brewer? if so, how was it? I saw its got everything in the kit and that alaskan humus, sounds like a good deal. plus I dont have a compost yet so I cant make my own.


----------



## ninja farmer (Dec 31, 2009)

*humisoil


----------



## moaky (Jan 16, 2010)

bountea is great. ive been making teas for awhile with worm casting and using fresh castings in my plants to promote root growth and you can tell the diffrence when transplanting how many roots it has. but the bountea does ten times what fresh worm castings or vermiculture (same thing) do.  i also tried it with seeds.  they popped up n 4 days and they were 3 inches down.  if your an organic grower its worth the 100 dollars. there are some other bountea products you should get though to add too the tea plus black molasses(high brix is a great brand)


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Very nice!

But, for that same $100, or much less, you could have your own worm bin and tea brewer.  Make your own worm castings and never have to buy+pay shipping.

DD


----------



## moaky (Jan 23, 2010)

i have a worm bin and use them but there are more organisms in the bountea and it seems to make the plants just explode look at these plants from seed only 14 days old
and if i could show you the huge root systems they grow i would.  you can see the diffrence at the end of harvest if you compared them


----------



## moaky (Jan 31, 2010)

its been a week since the pics above and look at the diffrence.
bountea is amazing


----------



## bigant518 (Apr 1, 2011)

how big of a crop and how long will one bountea $100 kit feed the plants ?

also i have heard magical things about liquid seaweed would it be better to add that to the bountea brew ???


----------

